# LM - Motion 4



## caddman11 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just heard a set and they sounded pretty good. When talking with the sales guy, he seemed to think the air motion transformer is somewhat of a new technology. I remember the early days with Heil and their air motion transformer, and how they sounded and made the sound connection with martin logan, same openness, clarity and crispness. So now a speaker with a paper cone woofer on a stamped steel frame and an air motion tweeter in a plastic case will set you back $250. I was interested, but now I don't know---what to ya think. :nerd:

so those that read this know, I did have Martin logan wrong when first posted so the next posting may make a little more sense.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Might you be talking about the Martin Logan Motion 4? I am pretty sure it is as ML just introduced a new Series called the Motion Series with what they call a "Folded Motion Tweeter".

The Reviews I have read have been quite complimentary. I must admit, I was somewhat spurious given their weight and construction. I have yet to listen to them personally, but have used Martin Logan Electrostatic Speakers for over a decade. In that respect, I have thought they would make for cost effective Height Speakers when I change SSP's to one with PLIIZ or Audyssey DSX.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Is the ML "Folded Motion Tweeter" a result of the Heil patent running out?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In all honesty, I am not very familiar with Heil. That being said, the Marketing Material does say that the technology is similar to that in "Ultra High End Speakers". So it would not surprise me that would be the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## caddman11 (Mar 16, 2010)

It seems to me in my studying the Motion 4's, I did run across a description that did refer to their tweeter as an air motion transformer, and that's what Heil use to refer to their tweeter as. I'm not sure if that tweeter was a Heil invention or just their refinement, but they worked great, and now it appears that they are making a resurgent. If I can find it again, I'll post the link.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would make sense. The ATF Ribbon Tweeter in some of Martin Logan's Design Series was an off the shelf part that they brought out to sell Speakers at a lower price point than the Electrostatic Models.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

